# Good Morning! The beginning for me!



## stimie (Jul 13, 2003)

As said in The Hobbit...Good Morning is used for everything . This is a continuation of a discussion that has been taking place under the ROTK thread under the: As God is My Witness Someone is Going to Die for This thread. I would link it, but I don't know how. Anyhow I decided to move my thread here.

What this thread will be about is my journey from being introduced to Tolkien in probably the opposite way that most of you came to know his work. Instead of book to film, I have come from film to book. This thread will be mostly about my transition as I read the books having seen the films first and also to have some of my questions answered or opinions shared with my wonderful friends that I have made here so far. I invite you all to share in this journey of mine and feel free to read up on what has been shared so far in the thread listed above. Thanks so much all!


----------



## VioletFalcon129 (Jul 13, 2003)

Actually, you're not the only one.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 13, 2003)

We're looking forward to hearing about it, stimie! So- where are you in the book now?


----------



## stimie (Jul 14, 2003)

I have not gotten far yet. I have been so busy this weekend and my kids have been keeping me so busy everytime I try to sit down and read I get distracted. I want to be able to read it when I can focus my attention so I don't "miss" anything. After I put the kiddies down to bed tonight I am gonna flop on the couch and start reading away.

So VioletFalcon129 do you plan on reading the books?


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 15, 2003)

Welcome, stimie!
I sort of envy you, you know. Opening the covers of the books , and experiencing the (real) world of JRRT for the first time. You have such a good time ahead. Enjoy!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jul 15, 2003)

It would be great if any others on this forum who have not yet read the books, would jump in now and read it with you. Then we could all listen to your discussions.


----------



## stimie (Jul 15, 2003)

Anyone who is doing so is more than welcome to chime in on this thread


----------



## stimie (Jul 27, 2003)

Sorry I havent posted forever! I have been away on Vacation. I am about halfway through the Hobbit now and am enjoying it immensely. Sometimes I get a bit lost in the writing style as it seems to bounce back and forth between storyteller and actual character, but I am managing okay. 

One of the biggest things I have noticed so far is a big difference between Gollum in the book and Gollum on the screen. In the book Gollum is a MUCH more evil creature than he seems to be portrayed in the film.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 27, 2003)

Welcome back, stimie! Glad to hear you're enjoying it 


> Sometimes I get a bit lost in the writing style as it seems to bounce back and forth between storyteller and actual character, but I am managing okay.


 I think this is fairly common in childrens books from that period; it's used in George MacDonald's childrens books (whom Tolkien admired).


----------



## stimie (Jul 28, 2003)

I am having trouble attaching to Gandalf. His character baffles me a bit. I can never tell if he is being sarcastic or just being angry. Any input on this?


I also have a question about the Lord of the Eagles. In the movie FOTR Gandalf escapes the tower on a big bird. Is this the same?


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jul 28, 2003)

Yes, Yes, it is the same eagle. He is actually named in the LOTRs books, along with his brothers. He has not yet been named in the movie, and I wonder if he will be. 
But at least it makes his abrupt appearance in the movie have some history to it, yeah?

I think in the Hobbit, Gandalf is sort of a side character and is absent for much of the book. As referred to in the movie, when he says, 'I was barely involved. All I did was give your uncle a little nudge out of the door.'
I guess he was a bit gruff, but It didn't bother me, because, he wasn't yet highly developed in my mind when I first read it.

(PS. Keep in mind that The Hobbit has an amateur feel and style to it compared to LOTRs. Almost as if Tolkien was just practicing. )


----------



## stimie (Jul 28, 2003)

Kind of like the things get better with age sort of thing . I see what you mean by the barely involved. Gandalf seems to often wander ahead of the pack in the Hobbit hehe. Also another thing I noticed was about the Elves in Rivendale. They seemed more "giddy" than in the LOTR. Not quite as "serious" as in the LOTR films. 

Another thing that I notice about the Hobbit is that its like a "musical" with all the songs in there from the gobs, dwarves, elves etc


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 28, 2003)

_The Hobbit_ is very much a childrens book, and when Tolkien wrote it Middle Earth wasn't as intricate as it was when he wrote _The Lord of the Rings_. 

_The Lord of the Rings_ has a great many songs, too, all of which are lovely (of course)


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Jul 28, 2003)

Much lovelier songs and much more intricate, as if for passing on oral history.

After you read the Hobbit, you may want to rent for Ashlyn and Brendon (sp?), the Bass/Rankin animated version of The Hobbit (if you haven't already). It is delightful with beautiful, colorful animation, and is a nice rendition, albeit, trimmed down, adaptation of the book.


----------



## Rhiannon (Jul 28, 2003)

Oh yes, I grew up on the Rankin-Bass _Hobbit_ film. It's lovely (in my opinion, I know people that hate it- but they hate _The Last Unicorn_ too, so I am leary of their taste ).


----------



## stimie (Jul 29, 2003)

I saw the animated Hobbit when I was a kid and all I remember is the break the dishes crack the plates song, gollum and bilb's riddle war, and some small clips that flash in my mind, but can't place them with the book yet. I will rent it again for memories hehe. Its funny you should mention the Last Unicorn. I LOVE that film. It's a landmark movie for me along with the Neverending Story. I rented the Last Unicorn about 2 months ago and must have watched it every day for the 5 days I had it. I hope it comes out on DVD so I can buy it. I think I will rent the Hobbit this weekend and watch it with the kids. My son's name is Brennan, no D hehe. We get that a lot . Poor kid. My daughter Ashlyn gets called Ashley alot too. Mean ol' mom and dad trying to be a bit different


----------



## Rhiannon (Aug 1, 2003)

_The Last Unicorn_ is one of my all-time favorite films (it also has Christopher Lee in it </random information>)

Ha ha. You didn't name your kids something like 'Charis'. _No one_ seems able to get my name right until they've known me for at least several months, especially if they see it written first. It's karr-iss. _Karr-iss_.


----------

